# Chelsea - Psg: 8 Aprile 2014 ore 20,45



## admin (7 Aprile 2014)

Chelsea - Paris Saint Germain, ritorno dei quarti di finale di Champions League in programma Martedì 8 Aprile 2014 alle ore 20,45 a Londra.

E', insieme al derby di Spagna, la partita più interessante di questo turno. Si parte dal 3-1 dell'andata a favore dei francesi che dovranno fare a meno dell'infortunato Zlatan Ibrahimovic. 

Il Chelsea, per passare il turno, deve vincere 2-0 o con 3 gol di scarto. Al Psg, per approdare alle semifinali, basta il pareggio o la sconfitta di misura. Con il 3-1 per il Chelsea si andrebbe ai supplementari.


Dove vedere Chelsea - Psg?

Diretta tv su Sky e su Premium Calcio.


A seguire, tutte le informazioni sulla partita ed i commenti.


----------



## juventino (7 Aprile 2014)

1-0 oppure 2-1 Chelsea secondo me.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2014)

PEr me passa il Chelsea, spero nel primo tempo 1-0 almeno vediamo una bella partita .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2014)

io dico PSG


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2014)

Molto molto difficile per il Chelsea, il gol di Pastore è pesantissimo. Ma aggiungo che è abbastanza pesante pure quello di Hazard che tiene viva la speranza.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> 1-0 oppure 2-1 Chelsea secondo me.



Anch'io dico 1-0 Chelsea.
Il gol di Pastore ha spostato tantissimo gli equilibri di questo confronto.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Aprile 2014)

Passa il PSG... 

Pazzesco come i soldi possono fare tutto, questi del Psg due e mezzo anni fa non si sapeva manco in che paese si trovasse.. in due anni sono tra le più forti al mondo ed in cl già in semifinale


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Aprile 2014)

Il PSG è favorito, ma mai dire mai quando hai come avversarie le squadre di Mourinho, che in passato di miracoli ne ha fatti.


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2014)

Non c'è storia. Passerà il Psg.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2014)

se fosse finita 2-1 c'era margine...

mourinho non è uno da rimonta, lui di solito passa il turno quando è in vantaggio dopo l'andata


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2014)

Aggiungo: se ci fosse Ibra, il Psg vincerebbe anche domani. Differenza troppo netta tra le due squadre.

Senza lo svedese, secondo me, finirà pari o vincerà di misura il Chelsea.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Aprile 2014)

forza psg... Meno vince Murinho più felice sono...


----------



## pennyhill (8 Aprile 2014)

1 Čech (GK)
2 Ivanović
4 David Luiz
24 Cahill
26 Terry (C)
28 Azpilicueta
8 Lampard
11 Oscar
17 Hazard
22 Willian
29 Eto'o

1 Sirigu(GK)
2 Thiago Silva(C)
13 Alex
17 Maxwell
26 Jallet
8 Thiago Motta
14 Matuidi
24 Verratti
29 Lucas
9 Cavani
22 Lavezzi


----------



## Aragorn (8 Aprile 2014)

Secondo me l'assenza di Ibra darà più vantaggi allo stesso PSG che al Chelsea.


----------



## O Animal (8 Aprile 2014)

Ma Lavezzi correva così veloce a Napoli? Me lo ricordavo così veloce solo di PES...


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Aprile 2014)

Tifo psg solo per vedere Mourinho fallire


----------



## O Animal (8 Aprile 2014)

Ajajajajajajajajajajaj out Hazard...


----------



## Doctore (8 Aprile 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tifo psg solo per vedere Mourinho fallire


----------



## prebozzio (8 Aprile 2014)

Accidenti che parata Sirigu!


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2014)

E uno, ce la fanno


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2014)

1-0 schurlle


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2014)

Gol del Chelsea. Per fortuna.

Adesso vedremo una grande partita.


----------



## O Animal (8 Aprile 2014)

Vantaggio meritato... 6 tiri in porta contro solo 1 del PSG...

Cahill


----------



## prebozzio (8 Aprile 2014)

Che ritardato Cavani.


----------



## O Animal (8 Aprile 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Che ritardato Cavani.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2014)

*Fine primo tempo:

Chelsea-Paris Saint Germain :1-0*


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Aprile 2014)

Il PSG deve darsi una svegliata,un altro golletto in mischia e sono fuori.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Aprile 2014)

L'ho detto io che con Mourinho mai bisogna cantare vittoria, senza prima aver superato effettivamente il turno. Vedremo un gran bel secondo tempo. Forza PSG cmq!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Aprile 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Che ritardato Cavani.






P:S: Voglio il Libroooo


----------



## Musagete (8 Aprile 2014)

In verità in verità vi dico, è più facile che un cammello passi per la cruna di un ago, che vedere Thiago Silva spazzarla in tribuna come Rami


----------



## O Animal (8 Aprile 2014)

Arriva arriva...


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2014)

Che squadra ridicola il Psg


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2014)

Altra traversa


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2014)

2 traverse in 2 minuti del Chelsea.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Aprile 2014)

Che sfiga però


----------



## aleslash (8 Aprile 2014)

Che sfiga


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2014)

Mamma mia Torres se fatto pure superare da Demba Ba che fino a 2 mesi fa Mourinho non lo vedeva proprio


----------



## Aragorn (8 Aprile 2014)

Cavani stava per mettere la parola fine su questa sfida.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2014)

2-0 DEmba Ba


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Aprile 2014)

ed è gol!


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2014)

Mourinho è un mago.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2014)

Se passa il Chelsea voglio vedere che fa Morunho


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho è un mago.



sembra la rimonta contro il napoli fatta da di matteo


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Aprile 2014)

Pazzesco sto mourino


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2014)

Scontatissimo e meritato


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2014)

Ahahahah oddio guardare Mou il centrometrista


----------



## Aragorn (8 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Tifo'o (8 Aprile 2014)

4 semifinali consecutive..


----------



## prebozzio (8 Aprile 2014)

Blanc portato a scuola...


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2014)

Cech eroico


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2014)

Fine secondo tempo:

Chelsea-Psg 2-0 Schurrle,Demba ba

Chelsea qualificato.


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2014)

*Chelsea - Psg: 2-0

Chelsea in semifinale.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Aprile 2014)

finita! il psg è una comica


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Aprile 2014)

Pazzesco.. Mourinho quest'anno può vincerla.. anzi, il Chelsea è l'unica squadra che può mettere in difficolta il Bayern


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Aprile 2014)

Mourinho è un vincente, il resto è noia.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Aprile 2014)

ahahah PSG fuori. Ora compratevi sta ceppa di m.... ahahuahu


----------



## Morghot (8 Aprile 2014)

Ma ***** pio


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2014)

Io l'avevo detto che passava il Chelsea tutti a prendermi per pazza


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco.. Mourinho quest'anno può vincerla.. anzi, il Chelsea è l'unica squadra che può mettere in difficolta il Bayern



Col Bayern no, con le altre se la gioca.


----------



## Sir Yussen (8 Aprile 2014)

Zlataaan


----------



## Snake (8 Aprile 2014)

ecco cosa significa giocare il ritorno in casa


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> PEr me passa il Chelsea, spero nel primo tempo 1-0 almeno vediamo una bella partita .



L'avevo detto annamo


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2014)

Per una volta non è colpa di Ibra


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Aprile 2014)

Mourinho è stato il migliore della partita, non si è fermato un attimo. Il migliore, punto. Neanche gli sceicchi miliardari lo fermano.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Per una volta non è colpa di Ibra


Cavani dimostra la pochissima esperienza che ha nell' europa che conta. Dopotutto con il Napoli solo una champions ha giocato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non c'è storia. Passerà il Psg.



Scriviamo la storia nuova allora  scherzo


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Aprile 2014)

figura di mè clamorosa del psg.


----------



## Morghot (8 Aprile 2014)

Comunque ha giocato male il psg, ma attacca dio santo che c'hai un popò di giocatori li davanti... maledetto blanc.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Aprile 2014)

Seriamente,qualcuno è sorpreso?


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2014)

Il Chelsea è una squadra piena zeppa di vecchi e giovani non ancora affermati. La differenza l'ha fatta Mourinho.

Il Psg a livello di rosa gli dà 10 piste.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cavani dimostra la pochissima esperienza che ha nell' europa che conta. Dopotutto con il Napoli solo una champions ha giocato.



Più che altro tra Cavani e Ibra c'è troppa differenza ancora. Ma varrebbe per quasi qualsiasi altro.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Seriamente,qualcuno è sorpreso?



IO onestamente è da Settembre che ripetevo che il Psg se la poteva portare a casa. Poi dopo il 3-1 dell'andata mi sembrava molto difficle che potesse recuperare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Seriamente,qualcuno è sorpreso?



Io no sinceramente ero convinta che passassero (il Chelsea).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Aprile 2014)

incredibile...non me l'aspettavo
mi da fastidio solo per il fatto che Mourinho sparava a zero sui suoi giocatori mentre adesso se li abbraccia
godo perchè il PSG lo odio


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Più che altro tra Cavani e Ibra c'è troppa differenza ancora. Ma varrebbe per quasi qualsiasi altro.


Ibra ha molta esperienza in europa e solo quest'anno ha fatto molto bene anche lì. La stessa cosa vale per qualsiasi altro attaccante.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2014)

io al momento del sorteggio dicevo che passava il chelsea al 90%, ma dopo il terzo gol di pastore era un'impresa quasi impossibile, per fortuna ce l'hanno fatta perché con i pali colpiti tra andata e ritorno era un furto che il Palermo andasse in semifinale

dispiace per Ibra e Thiago  GODO, non la alzerete MAI


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Col Bayern no, con le altre se la gioca.



Mettere in difficolta..imho il Chelsea è mosso molto meglio di Real - Atletico/Barca.. tatticamente e mentalmente il Chelsea è l'unica che può dare fastidio ai tedeschi. Squadra rognosa, stadio pazzesco, giocatori con due OO grosse allenatore forte. 

Atletico/Barca col Bayern non hanno speranze
Il Real in questa doppia sfida col Dortmund non ha meritato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Per una volta non è colpa di Ibra



mmm all'andata non ha combinato niente...in Champions ci sono partite dove non devi sbagliare e lui non ha fatto la differenza
altra Champions buttata per questo super ibra


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Aprile 2014)

il sedere di quell'omuncolo è una roba infinita e vi dirò di più,rischia seriamente di vincerla. Ma ammetto che almeno oggi ha meritato di vincere


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Per una volta non è colpa di Ibra



conoscendolo mangerà vivi i suoi compagni di squadra per la figura di menta fatta. 
li ha lasciati sul 3-1....


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> ecco cosa significa giocare il ritorno in casa



Ecco cosa significa giocare il ritorno in casa, in INGHITERRA. Aggiungo.


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2014)

Il Chelsea è l'intrusa, insieme all'Atletico Madrid se domani passa.

Bayern e Real sono di tutt'altro livello. Ma un Mourinho in finale di Coppa non me lo vorrei MAI ritrovare. Manco se allenasse il Lecco.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea è una squadra piena zeppa di vecchi e giovani non ancora affermati. La differenza l'ha fatta Mourinho.
> 
> Il Psg a livello di rosa gli dà 10 piste.



campioni affermati in Europa non li ha nemmeno il PSG... e poi sono giocano due campionati di diverso livello e anche quello conta (un po' come la giuve che a guardare la Serie A sembra stratosferica), se passava il PSG era una sorpresa, da infinito tempo una squadra di Ligue 1 non elimina una di Premier


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea è una squadra piena zeppa di vecchi e giovani non ancora affermati. La differenza l'ha fatta Mourinho.
> 
> Il Psg a livello di rosa gli dà 10 piste.



Ma dai.....ha avuto il solito sedere il portoghese!!!
E' chiaro


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> il sedere di quell'omuncolo è una roba infinita e vi dirò di più,rischia seriamente di vincerla. Ma ammetto che almeno oggi ha meritato di vincere



La fortuna aiuta sempre i più bravi. E' sempre stato così. Poi che sia fortunato nessuno lo mette in dubbio, però è un suo vantaggio.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> il *sedere *di quell'omuncolo è una roba infinita e vi dirò di più,rischia seriamente di vincerla. Ma ammetto che almeno oggi ha meritato di vincere



insomma, diciamo che ha avuto sedere nel sorteggio... ma con tutti i pali colpiti dal chelsea oggi stavo seriamente a pensare che il sedere lo avesse abbandonato...


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea è una squadra piena zeppa di vecchi e giovani non ancora affermati. La differenza l'ha fatta Mourinho.
> 
> Il Psg a livello di rosa gli dà 10 piste.



*Cech* > Sirigu
*Ivanovic* > Jallet
Terry < *Thiago Silva*
Cahill = Alex
Azpilicueta = Maxwell
Lampard = Motta
D.Luiz < *Matuidi*
*Oscar* > Verratti
*Hazard* > Lucas
Willian < *Lavezzi*
Eto'o < *Cavani*

I cambi non posso paragonarli perché erano attaccanti per il Chelsea e difensori per il PSG,ma l'unica differenza che si può trovare a livello di rosa riguarda l'affiatamento (nonostante anche il PSG abbia un nuovo allenatore),non certo a livello di valore assoluto (Ibra a parte).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea è l'intrusa, insieme all'Atletico Madrid se domani passa.
> 
> Bayern e Real sono di tutt'altro livello. Ma un Mourinho in finale di Coppa non me lo vorrei MAI ritrovare. Manco se allenasse il Lecco.



verissimo...Psg e Barca hanno una rosa migliore, ma il Chelsea non è per niente una squadretta...ok che manca un bomber, ma hanno sempre Eto'o

in Semifinale tutto è possibile anche se dovesse andarci l'Atletico...spero Real-Chelsea perchè tanto il Bayern o becca l'Atletico o il Barca vince sempre


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Cech* > Sirigu
> *Ivanovic* > Jallet
> Terry < *Thiago Silva*
> Cahill = Alex
> ...



Lampard = Motta non si può vedere Zaza...anche Eto'o inferiore a Cavani dai


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Seriamente,qualcuno è sorpreso?


Io non tanto, sono sincero, un pò me l'aspettavo, ma solo per il fatto che c'era Mourinho sulla panchina dei blues.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Lampard = Motta non si può vedere Zaza...anche Eto'o inferiore a Cavani dai



Lampard sta decedendo ormai,per quanto grande.
Idem Eto'o,nonostante le bestialità commesse stasera da Chiavani.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Seriamente,qualcuno è sorpreso?



Mai avuto dubbi sulla superiorità del Chelsea. Certo il 3 a 1 era un risultato rognoso, diciamo che se fossero usciti sarebbe stato solo per un mix di sfiga/episodi dato che già all'andata se non fosse stato per le trollate di Luiz e Cech finiva 1 a 1 e stasera non ci sarebbe manco stato bisogno della rimonta.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma dai.....ha avuto il solito sedere il portoghese!!!
> E' chiaro


5 semifinali consecutive? Ma non credo proprio,anzi..Mourinho avrà fatto si e no 8 semifinali e solo due volte è andato in finale..direi tutto ma non sedere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lampard sta decedendo ormai,per quanto grande.
> Idem Eto'o,nonostante le bestialità commesse stasera da Chiavani.



si, ma Thiago Motta e Cavani non sono dei Fenomeni


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Aprile 2014)

Qualunque avversaria prenderà il chelsea, sarà una partita interessante. Anche se penso che oltre la semifinale non andranno.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Aprile 2014)

Mourinho è un genio.
Se riuscisse (dubito) nell'impresa di vincere la Champions con questo Chelsea meriterebbe il pallone d'oro nonostante sia un allenatore.
Comunque la rosa del Chelsea non è mica così scarsa eh ...


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Seriamente,qualcuno è sorpreso?



No, il Chelsea ha gente talmente navigata e abituata a certe partite che il Psg si sogna, coi soldi non compri tutto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si, ma Thiago Motta e Cavani non sono dei Fenomeni



Mai detto


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lampard sta decedendo ormai,per quanto grande.
> Idem Eto'o,nonostante le bestialità commesse stasera da Chiavani.


Il PSG ha una rosa nettamente più forte. Hanno fatto differenza le panchine, strano, ma dannatamente vero.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (8 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si, ma Thiago Motta e Cavani non sono dei Fenomeni



cavani è fortissimo dai.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mai detto



Eto'o e Lampard lo sono stati e se stanno bene fisicamente faranno scintille in Semifinale...come 2 anni fa faceva Lampard


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Cech* > Sirigu
> *Ivanovic* > Jallet
> Terry < *Thiago Silva*
> Cahill = Alex
> ...



Esattamente, ora non facciamo passare il Chelsea come dei miracolati che sono lì per caso, a differenza dell'Atletico hanno speso qualcosina le ultime estati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Aprile 2014)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> cavani è fortissimo dai.



forte, ma in Europa quest'anno ha fatto ride...Falcao per me è molto meglio


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> *Il PSG ha una rosa nettamente più forte*. Hanno fatto differenza le panchine, strano, ma dannatamente vero.



Spiegami perché,però


----------



## pennyhill (8 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mourinho è un genio.
> Se riuscisse (dubito) nell'impresa di vincere la Champions con questo Chelsea meriterebbe il pallone d'oro nonostante sia un allenatore.
> Comunque la rosa del Chelsea non è mica così scarsa eh ...



Hanno vinto la Champions due anni fa con un carneade in panchina.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Spiegami perché,però


Sirigu è più forte di Cech (sopravvalutatissimo come pochi), così come la difesa centrale, centrocampo siamo lì, attacco del PSG nettamente più forte.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Aprile 2014)

No ma tanto è un mezzo allenatore perché non fa giocare le sue squadre come Guardiola.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2014)

dire che la rosa del PSG straccia il Chelsea è come dire che il PSG vincerebbe in carrozza la Premier... secondo me una vera eresia... però è verissimo che i giocatori del PSG in Serie A sarebbero tutti dei fenomeni (ma anche quelli del Chelsea) e infatti hanno quasi tutti giocato nel nostro campionato (tanto è vero che l'ascesa del PSG, dal 2011 a oggi, è parallela al crollo della Serie A)


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sirigu è più forte di Cech (sopravvalutatissimo come pochi), così come la difesa centrale, centrocampo siamo lì, attacco del PSG nettamente più forte.



Dissento


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sirigu è più forte di Cech (sopravvalutatissimo come pochi), così come la difesa centrale, centrocampo siamo lì, attacco del PSG nettamente più forte.



Cech intanto ha salvato il risultato al '93 poi al Chelsea mancherà una punta centrale ma probabilmente ha 3 dei trequartisti più forti in circolazione quindi non si può parlare di attacco nettamente inferiore


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Aprile 2014)

il chelsea tra mercato estivo e invernale ha speso solo una roba come 100 milioni di euro...il punto è quello su,non facciamo passare mourinho per uno che fa i miracoli per piacere


----------



## juventino (8 Aprile 2014)

Mou è uno che ha sempre avuto un sedere immenso, ma quest'anno non ne sta avendo bisogno, ne va preso atto. Il Chelsea è meritatamente in semifinale.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Aprile 2014)

Il Chelsea ha strameritato il passaggio del turno, tanto più dopo l'uscita del suo miglior giocatore appena passato un quarto d'ora di gioco. Due gol, due legni colpiti, un miracolo di Sirigu... il PSG ha provato a rallentare la partita, ma i blues avevano un ritmo e una cattiveria troppo forti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Cech intanto ha salvato il risultato al '93 poi al Chelsea mancherà una punta centrale ma probabilmente ha 3 dei trequartisti più forti in circolazione quindi non si può parlare di attacco nettamente inferiore


Se è per questo all'andata ha subito un gol sul suo palo. Cech è come Dida degli ultimi anni, che alternava grandi parate a papere clamorose, ergo non dà sicurezza. Posso citarti un sacco di portieri più forti di lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sirigu è più forte di Cech (sopravvalutatissimo come pochi), così come la difesa centrale, centrocampo siamo lì, attacco del PSG nettamente più forte.



il centrocampo è nettamente migliore quello del Chelsea


----------



## Aragorn (8 Aprile 2014)

Dai raga non scherziamo, come si fa a far passare il Chelsea per una squadra tecnicamente molto inferiore al PSG ? Hanno dei signori giocatori, l'unico vero neo è che non hanno ancora preso l'erede di Drogba.


----------



## Mou (8 Aprile 2014)

Questa è una partita di Mourinho. Non si tratta di soldi spesi, perché il PSG ha investito altrettanto, ma di grinta e cattiveria. Stasera quelli del Chelsea erano indiavolati, mentre i campioni di Francia giocavano intimiditi e rinunciatari. Le squadre sono sullo stesso livello, stasera la differenza l'ha fatta quell'allenatore che si è tuffato fra i giocatori che esultavano per continuare a dare consigli.


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Dai raga non scherziamo, come si fa a far passare il Chelsea per una squadra tecnicamente molto inferiore al PSG ? Hanno dei signori giocatori, l'unico vero neo è che non hanno ancora preso l'erede di Drogba.



L'hanno ceduto in prestito all'Everton


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Aprile 2014)

ma Hazard che ha? E' grave?


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma Hazard che ha? E' grave?



Se ne saprà di più nei prossimi giorni.

Apri un sondaggio sulle rose di Psg e Chelsea


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se ne saprà di più nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Apri un sondaggio sulle rose di Psg e Chelsea



ahahahah non serve, già quì stiamo votando


----------



## matteo (8 Aprile 2014)

La sfida scudetto con il Liverpool è esattamente in mezzo alle semifinali...


----------



## Aragorn (8 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'hanno ceduto in prestito all'Everton



Il caro Romelu sono certo farà molto bene ma secondo me quest'estate almeno un altro grande nome in attacco lo prendono


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Aprile 2014)

Grandissima prova del Chelsea che ha strapazzato il PSG. 

Comunque è un risultato che poteva tranquillamente starci considerando anche il ritorno in casa. A livello di rosa in Premier non hanno niente da invidiare al City, non vedo perchè debbano essere considerati inferiori al PSG il cui valore è ampiamente bombato dal livello mediocre della Ligue1


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Aprile 2014)

Quando si dice il karma.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2014)

Sta partita l'ha vinta Mou!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Il caro Romelu sono certo farà molto bene ma secondo me quest'estate almeno un altro grande nome in attacco lo prendono



Falcao sarebbe il massimo per loro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> Quando si dice il karma.



sinceramente godo...tutti e 3 che lo deridono dopo l'andata...Verratti dovrebbe imparare da Buffon (ricordo che si era arrabbiato con i compagni che esultavano in Confederations Cup)


----------



## 2515 (9 Aprile 2014)

Era scritto che segnava Demba Ba, con Marianella a commentare non poteva essere altrimenti (Drogbaaaaaaa ---> Demba Baaaaaaaaa) XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Era scritto che segnava Demba Ba, con Marianella a commentare non poteva essere altrimenti (Drogbaaaaaaa ---> Demba Baaaaaaaaa) XD



lol


----------



## Djici (9 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sta partita l'ha vinta Mou!



mourinho e un creatore di adrenalina.


----------



## Sherlocked (9 Aprile 2014)

Godo per il psg. Non si forma una Squadra (esse maiuscola) comprando figurine a caso a fior di milioni. E questa è l'ennesima conferma: non basta spendere per vincere. Bisogna spendere oculatamente e pensare prima di tutto a comprare calciatori veri, non nomi da copertina.


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

64 milioni... 64...


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Aprile 2014)

da una parte mi dispiace vedere Sbourinho vincere dall altra godo tantissimo nel veder fallire chi ci ha portato via il RE , mi dispiace per lui ma deve tornare al milan


----------



## Djici (9 Aprile 2014)

ho letto di tutto... ma confrontare l'undici titolare del psg e l'undici titolare del chelsea e una cosa assurda.
a parte hazard vedo pocchissimi altri giocatori che possono giocare nel psg...
dipende tutto da come scendi in campo.
come noi, tante volte, troppe volte siamo scessi in campo un po molli... senza la rabbia, la voglia di spaccare il mondo... e questo ti punisce se l'avversario ha quella voglia.
chiedere al barca che e venuto piu volte a milano pensando di passeggiare.


----------



## Dexter (9 Aprile 2014)

La rosa di Mourinho non vale 1/3 di quelle delle altre big d'Europa. E' forte rapportata alle squadrette,confrontatela con Bayern,Real,Barcellona,City e PSG e ditemi se è forte. Sta ai livelli del Dortmund. Non ha gente che fa la differenza a parte il discontinuo Hazard,non scherziamo. Giocano con ETO'O eh...Non hanno Ribery,Robben,Ronaldo,Bale,Benzema,Messi,Iniesta e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Il più forte è Hazard,un ragazzino.


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Ancora sta storia... Squadra vincitrice dell'Europa League più 130 milioni di nuovi innesti... Se li ritenete inferiori al PSG è solo colpa del Santo di Setubal che ha buttato via 130 milioni... 130 milioni...


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> Quando si dice il karma.



Sono contenta anche per questo, pensavano già di essere passati, tra un po hanno esultato piu loro all'andata che il Chelsea dopo il fischio finale  , per il Psg mi dispiace solo per Ibra per il resto godicchio


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non hanno *Ribery,Robben,Ronaldo,Bale,Benzema,Messi,Iniesta* e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Il più forte è Hazard,un ragazzino.



hai fatto bene a citare questi, ma nemmeno il PSG ha gente di questo livello (se gli togli ibra e thiago che in europa comunque non hanno vinto niente mai, ai quarti nemmeno ci arrivano)... la sfida non era così impari come tutti pensavano, poi l'impresa è stata sicuramente rimontare il 3-1 dell'andata contro una squadra forse leggermente superiore, ma non così tanto... il dortmund al completo imho è più forte del psg, il chelsea poteva pescare un accoppiamento migliore forse solo con l'atletico (perché i derby, nel caso dello united, sono sempre insidiosi)


----------



## Dexter (9 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ancora sta storia... Squadra vincitrice dell'Europa League più 130 milioni di nuovi innesti... Se li ritenete inferiori al PSG è solo colpa del Santo di Setubal che ha buttato via 130 milioni... 130 milioni...


Ma infatti ha speso soldi a caso. Non è certo un genio del mercato Mourinho,fa parecchi errori. Basti pensare al trivela Quaresma  La colpa è sua se la rosa è questa,ma non venitemi a dire che la rosa del Chelsea è da prime 4 in Europa dai.


----------



## Dexter (9 Aprile 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> hai fatto bene a citare questi, ma nemmeno il PSG ha gente di questo livello... la sfida non era così impari come tutti pensavano, poi l'impresa è stata sicuramente rimontare il 3-1 dell'andata contro una squadra forse leggermente superiore, ma non così tanto... il dortmund al completo imho è più forte del psg, il chelsea poteva pescare un accoppiamento migliore forse solo con l'atletico (perché i derby, nel caso dello united, sono sempre insidiosi)


Beh insomma...Cavani (non quello di ieri sera),Ibraimovich,Thiago Silva...Sono di quel livello li' eh...Lo stesso Verratti ha più qualità lui dell'intero centrocampo del Chelsea. Ripeto: Mourinho il mercato NON lo sa fare. Butta soldi a caso per suoi pallini. Per il resto è,probabilmente,il migliore.


----------



## Djici (9 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ancora sta storia... Squadra vincitrice dell'Europa League più 130 milioni di nuovi innesti... Se li ritenete inferiori al PSG è solo colpa del Santo di Setubal che ha buttato via 130 milioni... 130 milioni...



che abbia speso tanto (e forse pure male) non vuole dire che sulla carta la rosa del chelsea e superiore alle altre.
la prima cosa da fare era prendere una punta come si deve.
poi si poteva fare tutto il resto.

io se devo scegliere di avere li undici giocatori del psg o quello del chelsea non ci penso nemmeno mezzo secondo.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Beh insomma...Cavani (non quello di ieri sera),Ibraimovich,Thiago Silva...Sono di quel livello li' eh...Lo stesso Verratti ha più qualità lui dell'intero centrocampo del Chelsea.



Verratti per quanto bravo e di belle speranze non ha ancora la qualità per fare la differenza in Champions e si è visto... Thiago Silva lascialo stare che non può fare la differenza come quelli che hai citato (che sono tutti attaccanti o giocatori offensivi), Cavani si è visto che ha ancora tanto da migliorare per paragonarsi ai mostri sacri... l'unico da poter inserire tra i mostri sacri è *Ibra*, che però da solo in Champions non basta e la sua intera carriera lo dimostra...


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Parlate degli 11 del Chelsea come se fossero quelli dell'Olympiacos... 

Dipende dai gusti personali ma secondo me:

Cech > Sirigu
Ivanovic > Jallet
Cahill > Alex
Terry < Thiago Silva
Azpilicueta > Maxwell
Lampard > Verratti
David Luiz = Thiago Motta
Willian > Mautidi
Oscar > Lucas
Schurrle = Lavezzi
Eto'o < Cavani

Chelsea 7 - PSG 2.

Vediamo con il Real di ieri sera?

Cech = Casillas
Ivanovic > Carvajal
Cahill > Pepe
Terry > Ramos
Azpilicueta = Coentrao
Lampard = Alonso
David Luiz < Modric
Willian > Illaramendi
Oscar > Di Maria
Schurrle < Bale
Eto'o < Benzema

Chelsea 5 - Real Madrid 3.

Vogliamo parlare dei centrali e del portiere del Barca? Dei giocatori dell'Atletico che fino a 15 mesi fa non sapevamo nemmeno chi erano? Della rosa del Manchester United?


----------

